

China's Ghost Cities and Malls - valeriyan
http://newslamp.com/post/337579/china-s-ghost-cities-and-malls

======
tokenadult
Perhaps this is an early sign of a credit collapse:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/is-
china...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/is-chinas-
historic-credit-bubble-about-to-pop/283174/)

